# What are your best subjects?



## Daniel_James_Maher

Please specify your MBTI type, list the subjects you find the easiest to study and apply. Try doing it in order with best at the top.
Me:

Geography
English
History
Science

Type: ISTJ


----------



## dream land fantasy

Biology
Physics
Literature
Geography

Type:-ESFJ


----------



## kittychris07

School was a long time ago. . . but based on high school, I'd say I found these subjects to be easy to study/apply: 

1) Latin
2) History
3) Math

^ditto to the other subjects. Though I made good grades in Science and English as well, I did have a harder time with those subjects (because it was too hard to find meaning from English texts and Science principles were sometimes hard to understand).


----------



## Almighty Malachi

History
English
...None; I really suck at everything else.

Type: ISTJ


----------



## Adesi

1.) Physical sciences
2.) Foreign languages
3.) Art

ISTJ


----------



## Black_Sphinx

1.) Ethics
2.) Languages
3.) Economics
4.) History

ISTJ


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

We seem to be fairly strong in History and Languages; but I don't know if that's a real pattern or just co-incidence.


----------



## Devrim

History
English
Business Studies
Geography
Afrikaans

ENFJ


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Mzansi said:


> History
> English
> Business Studies
> Geography
> Afrikaans
> 
> ENFJ


You must be South African  are either English or Afrikaans your mother tongue, or do you speak another language too?

You also seem to be good at similar subjects to the rest of us, so it's beginning to look like personality doesn't have much effect on specialisation.


----------



## Devrim

Daniel_James_Maher said:


> You must be South African  are either English or Afrikaans your mother tongue, or do you speak another language too?
> 
> You also seem to be good at similar subjects to the rest of us, so it's beginning to look like personality doesn't have much effect on specialisation.


The majority of my family is Afrikaans except my mothers mothers side!
But I have English as my first language as my parents decided it'd be easier!

I am fluent in Afrikaans, English and Arabic,
With partial fluency in French!

My mother speaks Afrikaans, English and French natively,
With Arabic as a second language(My grandmother was half English half Arabic).

My dads side is fully Afrikaans and my Moms Dads too!

My top 2 subjects are English and History 
With Bussiness studies coming in close 3rd!

I think the liking and doing well with subjects deals more with Sides of brains!


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Very multi-lingual, as many South Africans are (I suppose that was a "yes")



Mzansi said:


> I think the liking and doing well with subjects deals more with Sides of brains!


I've heard of that, what if brain-sidedness has more to do with how you learn the subject, not whether you are good at it?
Maybe it's similar with personality.


----------



## Devrim

Daniel_James_Maher said:


> Very multi-lingual, as many South Africans are (I suppose that was a "yes")
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of that, what if brain-sidedness has more to do with how you learn the subject, not whether you are good at it?
> Maybe it's similar with personality.


I think it has to do with how you sequence work!
And the processes used to solve problems within those subjects,
And Example is Maths,
Left Side brain users are better as it due to their ability to sequence better than a person who is wholly Right Brained,
Therefore maths is easier to decipher and map out due to the thinking processes needed is similar to that of a left brained person,
This is not to say a right brained person cannot do maths,
Just saying that left brained people are naturally more adept at tackling maths due to their logical process.

Whilst also on the other end of the scale a person who is right brained,
Is more adept at languages and subjects that do not following sequencing as much, 
Including any form of essay writing,
Or general Idea's that require more creativity and "flow".
It's very interesting!

Personally I am middle regioned with Right being slightly more dominant!
Explaining in part why I do well more mathematical subjects xD


----------



## wk05

1. English Extension (author, reader, social, textual and philosophical theory behind literature etc)
2. Law
3. Business and accounting are easily learnt, though they don't necessarily hold my interest for very long.

INTJ here.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

wk05 said:


> 1. English Extension (author, reader, social, textual and philosophical theory behind literature etc)
> 2. Law
> 3. Business and accounting are easily learnt, though they don't necessarily hold my interest for very long.
> 
> INTJ here.


Our first case of law; why do you think you like/are good at law? One of my sisters who is IXTJ studied law, she was good at it but preferred economics at a University level.


----------



## wk05

Daniel_James_Maher said:


> Our first case of law; why do you think you like/are good at law? One of my sisters who is IXTJ studied law, she was good at it but preferred economics at a University level.


Woah, my bad, totally didn't even realise that this was in the SJ forum. Honest mistake. I feel like I've already overstayed my welcome.

To answer your question, I have an analytical temperament and a natural tendency to balance options. It is mentally impossible for me _not _to weight pros and cons and dig out every possible side to the story before coming to conclusions. It's automatic. I find this invaluable when it comes to law. In all my undergrad law classes the lecturers attempted to 'rewire' our brain to be able to absorb the information and approach the problems/scenarios in a way that was suitable for practicing law. I found the methods they were teaching were ones that I had used since birth. I had often spoken to other students who were heeding the lecturers advice and adjusting their outlook and interpretation of the questions. They described it as a wilful and conscious process. For me, it was just digesting information and approaching questions as I always had..and probably always will. 

I must admit, sometimes I can stray from the facts and legal doctrine and get a little _too_ philosophical about it all. Also, perhaps my Ni allowed me to better anticipate the ramifications of laws and the potential outcomes by having those laws in place. (This is all in theory as I have only studied law at a university level, I have not practiced).

I have a knack for deconstructing arguments and finding the main principle behind all the jargon. With enough concentration and patience, synthesising comes next, and I also find this to be a fairly natural process for me. 

I never had to 'rewire' my way of thinking, I used it in the way I always had, it just got a little more exercise. I feel like I have the right brain and way of thinking for law, but unfortunately I also bore really, really easy and found that Law wasn't stimulating enough for me, at least on a theoretical level and I ultimately decided that it was not something that I was genuinely passionate about.


----------



## Devrim

wk05 said:


> Woah, my bad, totally didn't even realise that this was in the SJ forum. I feel like I've already overstayed my welcome.
> 
> To answer your question, I have an analytical temperament and a natural tendency to balance options. It is mentally impossible for me _not _to weight pros and cons and dig out every possible side to the story before coming to conclusions. It's automatic. I find this invaluable when it comes to law. In all my undergrad law classes the lecturers attempted to 'rewire' our brain to be able to absorb the information and approach the problems/scenarios in a way that was suitable for practicing law. I found the methods they were teaching were ones that I had used since birth. I had often spoken to other students who were heeding the lecturers advice and adjusting their outlook and interpretation of the questions. They described it as a wilful and conscious process. For me, it was just digesting information and approaching questions as I always had..and probably always will.
> 
> I have a knack for deconstructing arguments and finding the main principle behind all the jargon. With enough concentration and patience, synthesising comes next, and I also find this to be a fairly natural process for me.
> 
> I never had to 'rewire' my way of thinking, I used it in the way I always had, it just got a little more exercise. I feel like I have the right brain and way of thinking for law, but unfortunately I also bore really, really easy and found that Law wasn't stimulating enough for me, at least on a theoretical level and I ultimately decided that it was not something that I was genuinely passionate about.



Gives ISTJ Tag,
Disguise yourself here xD haha
I'm an ENFJ I kind of stick out here


----------



## Emtropy

History
English
Law
Used to be French, but now I have a terrible teacher so I can't seem to progress.
I quite like maths and physics, but I'm not amazing at them.

ENTP


----------



## Eos_Machai

Daniel_James_Maher said:


> What are your best subjects? Please specify your MBTI type, list the subjects you find the easiest to study and apply.


Hmm... the better I understand a subject the more difficult I think it is. 

Well I'll simply go for my favorite subjects, that I'm most read on.

Philosophy
History
Sociology
Psychology

Not sure about the order. I'm INFP.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

wk05 said:


> Woah, my bad, totally didn't even realise that this was in the SJ forum. Honest mistake. I feel like I've already overstayed my welcome.


Of course you are all welcome, it is interesting to get a different perspective. I probably should have started this on the general forum.



> I never had to 'rewire' my way of thinking, I used it in the way I always had, it just got a little more exercise. I feel like I have the right brain and way of thinking for law, but unfortunately I also bore really, really easy and found that Law wasn't stimulating enough for me, at least on a theoretical level and I ultimately decided that it was not something that I was genuinely passionate about.


Most people seem to find law fairly dry, but I'm sure your skills will be very useful in a general corporate/governmental setting.



opeth98 said:


> Used to be French, but now I have a terrible teacher so I can't seem to progress.
> I quite like maths and physics, but I'm not amazing at them.




Teachers make such a big difference don't they?



Eos_Machai said:


> Hmm... the better I understand a subject the more difficult I think it is.


That must be a very useful mindset for you to excel, but more problematic for your stress levels. I think this is usually a heightened sensitivity to new areas for improvement, it's a good thing.


----------



## Emtropy

Daniel_James_Maher said:


> Teachers make such a big difference don't they?


Definitely. I wouldn't have got the grade I did last year if it wasn't for my teacher.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

opeth98 said:


> Definitely. I wouldn't have got the grade I did last year if it wasn't for my teacher.


The danger with really good teachers is they can delude you into thinking you like a subject more than you really do. I had a great chemistry teacher in year 9 and I refused to admit to myself that I didn't like chemistry until my first year of University. It was unnecessarily painful to persist with chemistry so long.
I'm considering going into teaching actually, once I've been outside the education system for a bit.


----------



## Emtropy

Daniel_James_Maher said:


> The danger with really good teachers is they can delude you into thinking you like a subject more than you really do. I had a great chemistry teacher in year 9 and I refused to admit to myself that I didn't like chemistry until my first year of University. It was unnecessarily painful to persist with chemistry so long.
> I'm considering going into teaching actually, once I've been outside the education system for a bit.


I found that with geography, too. Not only did I have an amazing teacher in year 9, we also covered loads of interesting topics. I was so close to taking it in year 10, but I looked at the course and thought "nOPE". Such a good decision to take history instead 

Good luck if you decide to pursue teaching


----------



## I am me

math and english (not sure which one is first, but at the moment i'm doing better in math)
music
chemistry
spanish
history
(only regular subjects included, NOT based on teachers)

INFP


----------



## warghh

Contrary to the ISTJs that have posted here, I suck at humanities, especially History. I just never knew how I was supposed to get marks.

My best subject would be *Maths* - I'm reeeally good at it, maybe *Physics* and *Chemistry* - although I find my marks fluctuate a lot more with those two - and then English I wouldn't consider myself good at. Can you believe that those are all the subjects I study right now in high school?


----------



## phonethesun

A huge characteristic I always observe about SJ's is their ability to do good on tests with very little work, coupled with their inability to really apply or even care about the content after it has gone into the past. But I may be wrong, it's just classroom observation, but it applies to me and makes me realize I really don't like any subject much at all.


----------



## Saiph

I was good at math, sciences, and history in high school. Although I took AP English, it is difficult for me to analyze and write well. I hated physics in high school too, but happy I did not have to take it in college! I think I am above average, but I would not say I am good at english (only good at spelling). In university, the most difficult courses I have taken were Histology, Biochemistry, and Anatomy and Physiology. My favorites were microbiology, genetics, and organic chemistry II. My least favorites besides the difficult ones, would have to be psychology and american national government since they were boring to me.

I am good at taking exams for sure, I have an amazing memory. I have never pulled an all nighter and I think they are stupid since I was taught sleeping is better for your brain than cramming. I just do not think learning/retaining information over night would help much on an exam.


----------



## stringsandlimbs19

History
English
Latin 

Type: ESFJ


----------



## bombsaway

ESFJ
Social Sciences / Humanities subjects (History / Sociology / Theology / any subject to do with storing information + essay writing)
English Language + Literature (though I preferred the latter)

I'm an essay writer by trade. As a naturally good student I could do other subjects but not as easily. I got As in Math, Science and Psychology for example but it took more effort.


----------



## Seasfire

Metaphysics

Epistemology

Literature

I'm exceptional with C++

and...

That's it


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Seasfire said:


> Metaphysics
> 
> Epistemology
> 
> Literature
> 
> I'm exceptional with C++
> 
> and...
> 
> That's it


I like those things too, and I'm an ISTJ


----------



## Jaune

I'm kind of a jack of all trades when it comes to school. I'm around the top of the class with practically every subject, but I don't really have a strong point.

I'm good at history and science since I have a pretty strong short-term memory, but only certain aspects of both subjects actually do intrigue me. I do well in math, more along the linear equations rather than abstract thinking. And for English, I'm more of a technical writer. I understand nonfiction quite well. But I have somewhat bad comprehension for not analyzing character motives and such.

I am an ISTJ.


----------



## Ilovepeople

Best Subjects: History, because memorization of facts is all I have to do, and its engaging and interesting to learn about other people and cultures.
English, because I'm just oriented towards writing
Psychology, because I am good at understanding it, it comes naturally

Type: ESFJ


----------



## earthtopaige

1. Any type of Science
2. Art
3. English

Type: ISFJ


----------



## nfgreenage

INFP
1. Art
2. English
3. Philosophy
4. Biology


----------



## sisnerozt

English...Psychology...Art...Isfp


----------



## Bigbone99

-Geography
-IT
-Biology

Type: ISTJ


----------



## Jehneefur

ISFJ

I was best at math- it made the most sense and was very straight forward.
I didn't really care about any of the other subjects other than music and art. Hated chemistry so much though.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

IFightDragons said:


> I'm kind of a jack of all trades when it comes to school. I'm around the top of the class with practically every subject, but I don't really have a strong point.
> 
> I'm good at history and science since I have a pretty strong short-term memory, but only certain aspects of both subjects actually do intrigue me. I do well in math, more along the linear equations rather than abstract thinking. And for English, I'm more of a technical writer. I understand nonfiction quite well. But I have somewhat bad comprehension for not analyzing character motives and such.
> 
> I am an ISTJ.


Pretty similar to my two ISTJ sisters.



Ilovepeople said:


> Best Subjects: History, because memorization of facts is all I have to do, and its engaging and interesting to learn about other people and cultures.
> English, because I'm just oriented towards writing
> Psychology, because I am good at understanding it, it comes naturally
> 
> Type: ESFJ


I wonder whether being naturally good at Psych is common among ESFJs, I think I might know a couple of others that are.



nfgreenage said:


> INFP
> 1. Art
> 2. English
> 3. Philosophy
> 4. Biology


INFP - Philosophy, that works



sisnerozt said:


> English...Psychology...Art...Isfp


ISFP - Art, appropriate 



Bigbone99 said:


> -Geography
> -IT
> -Biology
> 
> Type: ISTJ


Written like a true ISTJ



jehneefur said:


> ISFJ
> 
> I was best at math- it made the most sense and was very straight forward.
> I didn't really care about any of the other subjects other than music and art. Hated chemistry so much though.


ISFJ - maths that's logical, and you preference for others could have been influenced by other factors

Some interesting cases there, thanks guys


----------



## Caged Within

Cell Physiology
Microbiology
Human Physiology
Organic Chemistry
Biochemistry
English
History
Art

Basically, most things with little to no math.

- ISTP


----------



## thereshegoes

Best:
History, politics, world issues, international relations, psych, and of course, English.
Type: ISTJ


----------



## Dangerose

Languages.
Physics
I guess sort-of English and sort-of History.
My absolute worst subject, of all time, it's ridiculous how bad I was and still am, is science (-physics). It was so vague and I was never sure what to do and yes, I had a legitimate talent in being bad at science.
ESFJ


----------



## inregardstomyself

So there's a difference between subjects that come naturally to me and subjects I end up doing the best in (at least in college).

Naturally:
English (Literature/Linguistics)
History
Biology
Languages
Social Sciences
Philosophy

Best Scores:
Physics
Chemistry

It's probably because I put more time and effort into physics, (but chemistry surprisingly is beginning to come more naturally to me) because I think if I were to be tested on any of these subjects without prior preparation I'd probably score much higher on the first list. I am however beginning to do more work in physics, chemistry, and mathematics (and I'll soon be venturing into programming). Looks like the universe is trying to turn me into an INTx.


----------

